# wolf fish feeding vid.



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

heres a vid of my wolf eating a smelt. sorry it kinda sucks because when I first put it in he wouldnt eat it so I lowered the camera for a second, then the ropefish and senagal went to grab it and the wolf fish lunged for it :laugh: I will try to get a better one tomorrow.

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=wolf-vid


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool vid! It looks like that bichir knows to not f*ck with that wolffish.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

yep, hopfully they will learn not to mess with him. Ive seen a few times when the senagal will go right up nose to nose with the wolf but their is no reaction between either.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice vid... I love wolffish


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

heres a new vid. note how his pattern comes in when he grabs the selt. you may have to watch it more than once to see what I mean.

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=DSCF004780


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! That's very impressive








It becomes a lot lighter in only a few seconds !!!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice vid !!!

great fish !!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great vid and the wolf looks great







He really looks like my old wolf (H. Malabaricus). Seeing the video I want a wolf again









Thnx for sharing


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

awesome vid man. the color change on the wolf is CRAZY!! How do the senegal and wolf get along, i have a senegal and have been thinking of a tankmate besides stupid gouramis and whatnot....

also, did the senegaljust eat cause it looks so much thicker than mine! how old is it?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid man


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> awesome vid man. the color change on the wolf is CRAZY!! How do the senegal and wolf get along, i have a senegal and have been thinking of a tankmate besides stupid gouramis and whatnot....
> 
> also, did the senegaljust eat cause it looks so much thicker than mine! how old is it?


so far they get along good, there are other bichirs in the tank also. The wolf is the smallest fish in the tank, hopfully they will stay ok together for a little while. I have heard from two other people that they have kept a wolf with bichirs without problems but when the wolf starts out growing the bichirs I will start getting nervous. The senagal accually did not just eat, he's just a pig







. I dont know how old it is, I got him at about 6 inches a few months ago and he is growing pretty fast.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cool vid, looks like he dosent know how to share hehehe


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

sweet vids


----------

